# Products to create/enhance curls or waves



## allison0699 (Sep 14, 2010)

Over the past few years my hair has gone from stick straight to having some unruly waves at the ends (it was waist length). I had mistreated my hair some with brushing while wet, etc., so I decided to do a fairly big chop. Started with a foot and then added in some layers. With all that weight removed, my hair is now mostly wavy all over, but it has a tendency for the wave to fall out.

I dug out my old curling iron that I used 12 years ago and did figure out how to cheat on the top layer where the waves tend to fall out fastest, but it doesn't hold that long.

So, I need some product recommendations. Maybe even starting out at the shampoo/conditioner level.

I feel in love with the GVC Tea Tree Oil Shampoo at Sally's. It has been the only thing to work with my scalp problems. However, I think it could be alternated with something else. I have the Lavender Tea Tree Oil Conditioner - it is okay, but I am not in love with it and I think it kind of stinks, so I would change it up in a heart beat. Also, I am guessing I might need a leave in? My hair is on the dry side now. I had been using the Tresemme Moisturizing, but obviously it wasn't doing any good.

So, I need suggestions for things to help me on days when I shower in the morning and can apply product to my wet/damp hair (like a gel or a mousse), products that would help keep the curl when I used a curling iron, and maybe even something that could be sprayed into my dry hair to bring back the curls.

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Oh, I have Sallys, Wal-Mart, CVS, Walgreens, H-E-B, and at last resort would order online.


----------



## sooperficial (Sep 14, 2010)

My hair is pretty straight and it doesn't hold curl too well and goes limp and flat within a few hours of styling it. I found this tres seme root booster spray that actually helps give volume and somehow it helps me hold a curl better. Maybe it has to do with my hair not being as close to my scalp? I love this stuff!

I also recently tried a "wave enhancer" spray from Garnier. YUCK! This stuff gave me white flakes all over my hair. I would stay away from that one.


----------



## xjackie83 (Sep 14, 2010)

My hair is curly. I use a shampoo without sulfates because it can be very drying and I avoid conditioners with silicone (look for -icone on labels) because they weigh down curls.

After I shower, I let it air dry until it's about 50% dry and then I add mousse and crunch it to more define the curls.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 14, 2010)

I can suggest Elnett as a setting spray. I can't suggest a mousse, those i have in mind suck.

Stay away from Garnier, their styling products aren't that great.

For your dry ends, coconut oil (just a few drops !) can be a nice leave in conditioner. One conditioner i like is Yes to Carrots C is for shine, it contains only a small amount of silicones and doesn't weigh my hair down.

For the waves thing, i think Frederic Fekkai has a product to get "beach waves".


----------



## allison0699 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I keep a bottle of coconut oil on my bedside table. Use it on my hair and on the dog that has dry skin.






Went on a mini-online shopping spree at Sally's today. The One 'n Only is sulfate free. I would have gotten the conditioner, but they were out of stock. (Oh, and the moustache wax would be for hubby!)

My haul:

One 'n Only Argan Oil Moisture Repair Shampoo$8.49

Ion Effective Care™ Treatment 1 oz$0.99

Proclaim Curl and Wave Conditioning Activator Gel$1.69

Biotera Curl Creme$5.00

So Gorgeous Volumizing Hair Spray$5.00

Beyond The Zone Noodle Head Curly Hair Shampoo$5.99

Beyond The Zone Noodle Head Kick Up Your Curls Curling Creme$7.99

Beyond The Zone The Scruncher$5.99

GVP Hydrating Shampoo: Compare to Matrix Biolage Hydrating Shampoo$5.49

GVP Conditioning Balm: Compare to Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm$5.49

GVP Moisturizing Shampoo: Compare to Nexxus Therappe$5.49

GVP Moisturizing Conditioner 16 oz.$5.49

Clubman White Moustache Wax$3.29

Tweezerman Stainless Pinzette Slant Tweezers$3.89

Tool Structure Double Dipped Detangling Comb$0.99

Plugged In™ Wet Look Shower Comb w/ Hook$0.99

Would have been quicker just to go into the store, but I knew I was risking scooping up each product that smelled good. This way I was able to read reviews on each one and keep a tally on my total.


----------



## allison0699 (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow, got the shipping notification this morning and when I checked the tracking I see that it has already been delivered to my house! I spent over $50 so shipping was free, too.

Can't wait to get home and play!

I did a demi on my hair last night to see what it would do on my grey hairs (probably less than 15 total, but wan't to keep every hair I have, so plucking is no longer an option). I think maybe the Argan oil shampoo should be a good first shampoo. Guess if I decide to continue coloring, I will have to check out some formulas specifically for color treated hair.


----------



## KKitty010 (Oct 14, 2010)

My hair is wavy but in order to enhance my waves I wrap each section of my hair around a curling iron barrel. It really gives natural looking curls.


----------



## llehsal (Oct 14, 2010)

I use straight extensions....and let me tell you, for that thing to hold a curl, it needs some kinda super product!  I use  Tresemme Curl Activator spray before I curl it with the curling iron or set with rollers.  Then I use Garnier Fruictis Anti-humidity spray that helps to keep the curl longer.  The trick is to use a good amount of the curl activator.  Only thing is...when you set your hair with rollers it tends to come out crispy but once you run your hands through it, it gets soft and silky.  Hope this helps and let us know how the products you bought work out..


----------



## cinderella (Oct 28, 2010)

I use muse ot sea salt spray.


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 1, 2010)

I use Got 2 B Guardian Angel flat iron spray.....I know it sounds like it will flatten....but I blow dry my hair fully then spray this stuff on each section just before I use the curling iron...it will hold the curl for DAYS!!!


----------



## vixie13 (Nov 10, 2010)

I use Aveda Be Curly Shampoo, Conditioner and Curling Cream.


----------



## Aprill (Nov 10, 2010)

Bed Head Foxy Curls


----------

